# Palin and the NO-bama Extremists



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it is just amazing the smear campaign launched by the Team NO-class,
NO-bama against Palin.

if they are going to attack her family, i say take off the gloves and shoot cannons at NO-bama and his relationship with Ayers......and oh yes, less start the attack on Michelle, the racist wife! of course the double standard applies here, we can't attack Michelle, the black racist female, but it's OK to attack Palin.........this is going to backfire on the left wing extremists.

*"I am BHO and i approve this attack!"*


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> it is just amazing the smear campaign launched by the Team NO-class,
> NO-bama against Palin.
> 
> if they are going to attack her family, i say take off the gloves and shoot cannons at NO-bama and his relationship with Ayers......and oh yes, less start the attack on Michelle, the racist wife! of course the double standard applies here, we can't attack Michelle, the black racist female, but it's OK to attack Palin.........this is going to backfire on the left wing extremists.
> ...


9494 ....What is with you?????

Barach Obama clearly stated the the kids should not be an issue


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > it is just amazing the smear campaign launched by the Team NO-class,
> ...


Yes, I heard that on the radio too. Although I often don't agree with them man it raised him one step on the ladder for me.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

duh.......so if the jerk is in control of his campaign, why the hell does he let his henchman continue the attacks, Bob? if he can't control his own campaign staff, how the hell do you expect him to lead??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> duh.......so if the jerk is in control of his campaign, why the hell does he let his henchman continue the attacks, Bob? if he can't control his own campaign staff, how the hell do you expect him to lead??


Is his campaign staff still attacking Palin's children? I don't know, I'm just asking.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, it has gotten so ridiculous, the 17 year old father is going to the convention to demonstrate his responsibility. that and the attacks on Palin regarding many of her personal choices....the dems are making a big deal of her personal life as they obviously feel threatened.

NO-bama has lost control, his team has centered their campaign on personal attacks......how long until people get offended by this tactic?

no talk about the issues, just attacks on the candidate! juvenile.... :eyeroll:

*NO-bama will be on the Bill O'Riley Factor Show Thursday night...wow!*


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I listen to the news continuously and I haven't heard anything from Obama or his staff about Palins daughter except from Obama saying not to go there.

So define "staff" you cannot expect Obama to have control over every nutcase on the left. Anymore than McCain does on the right.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ok, sorry, his staff that works freely for him......the major news networks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

From NBC's Savannah Guthrie


> In his media avail, Obama just responded to reporters' questions about the Bristol Palin story. Noting that his mother had him when she was 18 years old, Obama said families are "off limits" in campaigns. He was very impassioned.
> 
> "I have said before and I will repeat again, I think people's families are off limits, and people's children are especially off limits. This shouldn't be part of our politics, it has no relevance to governor Palin's performance as a governor or her potential performance as a vice president. And so I would strongly urge people to back off these kinds of stories," Obama said. "And so I would strongly urge people to back off these kinds of stories. You know, my mother had me when she was 18. And how family deals with issues and teenage children that shouldn't be the topic of our politics, and I hope that anybody who is supporting me understands that is off limits."
> 
> Regarding to the accusation from the McCain camp that rumors of Bristol Palin were being spread by liberal bloggers, some with connections to the Obama campaign, the Illinois senator replied: *"I am offended by that statement.Tthere is no evidence at all that any of this involved us. I hope I am as clear as I can be. So in case I am not, let me repeat: We don't go after people's families; we don't get them involved in the politics. It is not appropriate and it is not relevant. Our people were not involved in any way in this and they will not be. And if I ever thought it was somebody in the campaign that was involved in something like that they would be fired."*


Seems to me Obama is very very clear on this issue


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Seems to me that the dish on Bristol Palin was served up by the McCain camp. That jerk Nobama should exercise better control over them. :eyeroll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Move along, move along people...nothing to see here


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> ok, sorry, his staff that works freely for him......the major news networks.


So you are critizing a man's campaign based on what the media says? When he clearly has nothing to do with it, as you can see from his response.

That sounds like an educated voter to me....Hey isn't Fox News generally Republican Biased?? Yep. Isn't that a major news network? Yep.

So are you getting your news from Fox News which mostly attacks obama and trying to relay it to us?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like that dosch, we are neglecting the real issues because of a cloud of bs kicked up on small issues. I'm not blaming anyone I got caught in it too. I really appreciated the humorous reminder. 
I say lets forget the Palin kids, we also forget the small issues about Obama. The real thing in order for me is:
1 Second Amendment
2 Security
3 Taxes
4 Energy
5 Environmental issues
6 Boarder security and illegal aliens
etc.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

nope, i listen to the major left wing network news, but it is mainly on for background noise. perfect example.......some network earlier this week interviewed No-bama and got his "Presidential" comments on how to handle the hurricane relief efforts in Louisiana. unreal, you would think he has already been elected. that is what the left wing press is constantly trying to do, put their man in "Presidential" situations on the news. it is so obvious, the bias, the anointing of this empty suit candidate. i guess some people have already become numb to it and figure he is 
"da man". :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

interesting.......i give NO-bama a passing grade on #5.......all the rest he fails miserably to make a logical case.

oh and on life at conception?.....well, he can't decide due to his questionable "pay grade". :eyeroll:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I am not supporting Obama but honestly don't you think its a good thing they want to see how he would react as a president. They do the same for Mccain and I also think that is a good thing. I would love to know how both candidates would handle hurricanes or and other event if they were presdient.

On that note, I do understand what you are saying.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fox gets a bad rap even hillary Clinton admitted she got fairer treatment by Fox than any other network and shes hardly a republican Icon

the problem with fox and others is that people cannot seem to be able to differentiate their news programs from their opinion programs

they have both

all media is biased to some degree


----------

